# Conserving Water



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

dont shoot the messenger










Whenever you use Yan Lu's "Poor Little Fishbowl Sink," water in the above fishbowl drains, resulting in a life-threatening situation for its resident goldfish. That's a clever way of reminding us that our wasteful practices can directly affect other creatures (and that, for much of the world, water issues are matters of life or death).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Aside from the obvious, aren't you wasing your hands in goldfish poo?

edit: ah nevermind. Looks like you're just changing the goldfish bowl water whenever you use the sink, not actually using the goldfish water. Neat idea.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

But then you needlessly stress the fish every time you wash your hands. Not my cup of cofee.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, something I see a lot in Japan that relly helps conserve water, but nowhere here is a sink above the toilet reservoir - you wash your hands with the water that fills the toilet tank as it refills after you flush. I always thought it was funny that we like to crap into perfectly clean water, and only perfectly clean water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, something I see a lot in Japan that relly helps conserve water, but nowhere here is a sink above the toilet reservoir - you wash your hands with the water that fills the toilet tank as it refills after you flush.


+1. This conserves water.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, something I see a lot in Japan that relly helps conserve water, but nowhere here is a sink above the toilet reservoir - you wash your hands with the water that fills the toilet tank as it refills after you flush. I always thought it was funny that we like to crap into perfectly clean water, and only perfectly clean water.


see, THAT is a good idea

my father is a plumber, and for years he's followed the old addage, "if it's yellow, let it mellow, if it's brown, flush it down"  makes even more sense when you have a septic system


----------

